# tips dwarka



## vishurocks (Jun 23, 2011)

Is joining tips, dwarka(trinity institute of professional studies) for a bca programme good choice


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Jun 24, 2011)

college is good.. infrastructure wise nt very good.. quite small..


----------

